# Kimber Raptor at 7yds



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok... so I went out and had a little too much fun today. I ended up with 200 rounds down range, and about 25 mosquito bites and a big old grin on the drive home. Here's a bit-o-the fun! Enjoy

Zhur


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking like a good time to me. Good shooting.:smt023


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks, it was fun as hell. I ordered a shot timer a while back but it's on backorder, but once that comes in, it'll be even more fun.

I would also recommend the target that I bought to anyone. A little expensive, but works great, no splatter even up close.

http://shopactiontarget.com

Shoot safe,
Zhur


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Sounds like fun to me, what model target is that on the web page you posted?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

That's the Evil Roy practice target. I think all told, it was $114 shipped. I'm ordering a couple more of the heavy duty ones so that I can use them for both pistol and rifle. Fun stuff.

Zhur


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

As you know, I've been doing some CAS shooting recently. I've not played with my semi-autos in a while.

This afternoon 3Reds and I went out to practice with our Vaquero's. I also took along my Blackhawk and my Kimber Compact CDP II.

I wasn't really happy with my shooting at 15 yards with the SA revolvers. I was hitting the paper, but not the bullseye.

Then I pulled out my Kimber and blew a big hole in the middle of the paper, with 7 rounds. 

Wow! What a nice feeling that was. 

I think this is what is meant when someone says "the gun shoots better than I do."

Zhur, 

I think I want one of those targets.

WM


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Do you wear hearing protection? Didn't look like it in the video. If you do, what type since they must be very small inserts.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I just wear orange foam squishy inserts. They are like $3 or so at Wal-mart. When I shoot rifles I double up on the foam and muffs though.

Zhur


----------

